# VMWare im Netzwerk



## newbie11 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Forum,
ich kämpf jetzt seit Stunden mit Windows 7 und VMWare. 
Hintergrund wir haben eine alte WaWi die auf dem Server liegt und mit Vista oder Win7 nicht läuft.
Der neue Rechner ist mit Win7 Prof installiert.
Den VM habe ich mit Win XP Prof installiert.
Wir verwenden feste IP-Adressen.
Den Zugriff übers Internet bekomme ich hin.
Jedoch beim Zugriff auf unseren Datenbankserver hörts auf.
Der Server hört auf 192.168.10.1
Der neue Rechner hat 192.168.10.199
Was muss ich jetzt bei VMWare und Win XP einstellen, damit ich einen Zugriff übers Internet und auf unseren Server habe?

Schon mal Danke im voraus.

newbie


----------



## rd4eva (9. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst den VMware Player. Vorausgesetzt in deinem Netzwerk läuft ein DHCP Server dann musst du am XP nichts ändern.
Im VMware Player machst du folgendes :
Virtual Machine -> Virtual Machine Settings -> Network adapter 
Bei Device status kannst du beide Haken rein machen.
Bei Network Connection nimmst du Bridged.

Das wärs.

So nebenbei bemerkt: Für dein Anliegen wäre meines Erachtens der Windows XP mode die geschicktere Variante.


----------



## newbie11 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo rd4eva,

danke für die Antwort.
Nein wir haben keinen DHCP-Server im Einsatz.
Was muss ich dann machen?

Das mit dem XP-Modus hört sich gut an werde ich parallel versuchen.


----------



## rd4eva (9. Juni 2011)

> Wir verwenden feste IP-Adressen.


Hatte ich überlesen sorry.
Dann musst du dem XP einfach eine IP im gleichen Netz vergeben.

Falls du nicht weißt wie:
Start->Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->Netzwerkverbindungen->Rechtsklick den adapter (LAN-Verbindung)->Eigenschaften->Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) anklicken->Eigenschaften->Folgende IP Adresse verwenden.

Nun kenne ich dein Netzwerk nicht deswegen würde ich dir vorschlagen du schaust dir an was bei deinem Windows 7 eingestellt ist und übernimmst das 1:1.
Bis auf die IP-Adresse natürlich. Da nimmst du dann irgendeine die noch nicht vergeben ist in deinem Netzwerk.


----------



## newbie11 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo rd4eva,

Danke jetzt gehts. :-(
Ich hatte das meine ich auch schon probiert, aber wahrscheinlisch den falschen Verbindungstyp ausgewählt.

Gleich noch eine Frage.
Wen ich jetzt noch eine 2 Umgebung erstelle z.B. mit Ubuntu (zum sicheren surfen) wie müsste ich da die Einstellungen machen damit man nicht auf den Fileserver kommt?


----------



## rd4eva (9. Juni 2011)

Versteh ich nicht ganz. Meinst du damit eine zweite Virtuelle Maschine?
Und wohin soll die nicht dürfen? Auf den 192.168.10.1?


----------



## newbie11 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja eine zweite VM.
Der Router läuft unter 192.168.10.2
Der Daten-Server unter 192.168.10.1

Kann man das so einstellen das die Verbindung nur über 192.168.10.2 läuft und nicht auf andere Rechner zugegriffen werden kann?


----------



## rd4eva (9. Juni 2011)

Im VMPlayer nicht. 
In Ubuntu würde es nicht so richtig viel Sinn machen.
Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre vermutlich eine Firewall-Regel auf dem 192.168.10.1 einzurichten die keine Verbindung vom Ubuntu-PC zulässt.
Dann müsste natürlich gewähleistet sein das die IP der Ubuntu kiste nicht geändert wird/werden kann.

P.S. Falls die Kiste wirklich nur zum surfen da sein soll kannst du dich ja mal mit dem sogenannten Kiosk modus beschäftigen.


----------



## olqs (9. Juni 2011)

Rein mit VMware kannst du den Zugriff nicht beschränken. VMware bietet dir keine Firewall Funktion an.

Wenn du der VM Zugriff auf das lokale Netzwerk gibst, dann verhält sich die VM wie ein normaler Host. Entweder mit eigener IP (Bridged Mode) oder mit der IP des PCs auf dem die VM läuft (Nat Mode).

Solange zwischen dem PC mit der virtuellen Maschine und der Ressource (hier Fileserver) keine Firewall bzw Router mit Access Listen hängt kannst du den Zugriff nur schwer einschränken.

Edit1:
Wenn der Fileserver hier auch im 192.168.10.0/24 Netzwerk hängt hilft auch keine Regel auf dem Router 192.168.10.1 da dieser nur bei Verbindungen nach aussen gefragt wird.

@rd4eva
Da war ich wohl zu langsam 

Edit2:
Jetzt ist mir doch eine Möglichkeit eingefallen, aber die ist fast Overkill 
Du brauchst dafür noch eine VM die das Routing/Firewalling übernimmt.

Router VM:
Netzwerkkarte 1: Im Bridged oder Nat Mode für Zugriff aufs lokale Netzwerk. Ich würde hier Bridged Mode nutzen
Netzwerkkarte 2: Im Host-only Netzwerk. Dieses Netzwerk ist nur zwischen VMs verfügbar mit keinem direkten Zugriff auf das physikalische Netzwerk

Deine Ubuntu VM:
Netzwerkarte 1: Im Host-only Netzwerk. Default Gateway ist die IP der Netzwerkkarte 2 der Router VM

Auf der Router VM musst du jetzt das Routing passend einrichten. Dort kannst du auch per Firewallregeln den Zugriff der Ubuntu VM auf des physikalische Netzwerk beschränken. Falls du das Host-only Netzwerk über die Router VM direkt routest ohne NAT, dann die Rückroute auf dem Router 192.168.10.1 nicht vergessen.

Wie gesagt grauslich und der Overkill


----------

